# hunter safety course?



## pewe073 (Oct 6, 2007)

i was wondering if the odnr keeps a recorded or file on it.i know you get a card that said you pass.lost my card about 25yrs ago.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know about 25 years ago, but when I took it more recently the instructor did say they kept it. But you don't need it if you've ever bought a hunting license.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I took the course 20 years ago and got a paper card. If you are planning on hunting out of state you are required by most states if not all to have the new plastic card. In order to get the new card you have to retake the course. I know this cause I just retook the course again with my son a month ago. I even showed the instructor my old card and he said I would still have to retake the course.


----------



## theman (Dec 12, 2008)

They keep all of them on file on microfish in columbus. You have to know around about what year you took the class and what city you took it in. They will fax a sheet of paper you can use right away and a hard card within two weeks. I know this because they faxed one for me to an IGA grocery store in WV three years ago for me. Call the Columbus office their # is on the odnr website.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mr. Catfish said:


> In order to get the new card you have to retake the course. I know this cause I just retook the course again with my son a month ago. I even showed the instructor my old card and he said I would still have to retake the course.


That's not true. I have been teaching the class for over 20 years and I have never heard of that. If you need a replacement card, just call ODNR and ask for the Outdoors Skills section. They will hook you up. It happens all the time. It's great that you took the course with your son and got some good bonding time. But that instructor gave you bad information.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I taught it here in coulumbiana county also and all we ever did was tell them to contact ODNR and they had no problems. Like he said they are all kept on record.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Check with the ODNR about a test out option also. May be able to take the test again without sitting through the course.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Toxic said:


> That's not true. I have been teaching the class for over 20 years and I have never heard of that. If you need a replacement card, just call ODNR and ask for the Outdoors Skills section. They will hook you up. It happens all the time. It's great that you took the course with your son and got some good bonding time. But that instructor gave you bad information.


Thanks, I thought it was odd that you would have to retake it because they did keep track. The instructor was fairly new,has only been intructing less than a year.That's okay though like you said,it was great bonding with my son.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I just called the ODNR in Columbus ask for education div.
I took the test over 30years ago. I asked for a copy of the card he looked it up in 2 minutes in the mail the same day.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

so you actually have to carry it with you?...didnt know that or have never read that in the regs


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Only have to have it to buy your license, or if you are hunting out of state for proof of safety certification, or for some lottery permit drawings etc.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Good Thread guys.
I learned something important here.
I also took the course, over 20 years ago, with my children and may need to use it soon with the Grandkids.
Thanks for the info.


----------

